# 230Rs Under Sofa Storage



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

While installing the mandatory pump converter winterizing kit. I got ambitious with the power tools. Installed a HT-2 well system tank(blue 2gal.pressured reserve. This will allow for numerous night time uses of water without starting the noisy pump. 
The sofa removed and the cover panel removed. I cut the cover panel near the water heater. Where I installed a vertical panel divider for a new storage area. Creating almost 6 extra cubic ft of storage.
Cut the top panel so that it fits inside each mounting leg for the sofa. This will allow for easy removal when sofa is reattached.










Balance the sofa midway between seating and lay flat positions. Then slide the top cover off either side for access. 
Made it a lot easier to get to the water pump/ heater area. Now I can store more blankets and towels or beer




































Due to the spring tension the sofa is under when it is in the half way position. I suggest a short prop to hold it up.
Purchased tank from Amazon. All other fittings from Lowes.
Installed the pressurized tank on the hose that goes to the water heater with a brass tee. For easy winter removal.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nicely done. I wish my 21RS has the inlet connections on the aft side of the water heater like your 230RS does. My inlets and pump are in the middle of where your storage area is. Have thought for a long time that there is a ton of wasted space under the sofa. If keystone would have planned a little better they could have done an arrangement like what you did and installed an outside storage door for access.


----------



## Aussiefire (Aug 12, 2012)

cdawrld said:


> While installing the mandatory pump converter winterizing kit. I got ambitious with the power tools. Installed a HT-2 well system tank(blue 2gal.pressured reserve. This will allow for numerous night time uses of water without starting the noisy pump.
> The sofa removed and the cover panel removed. I cut the cover panel near the water heater. Where I installed a vertical panel divider for a new storage area. Creating almost 6 extra cubic ft of storage.
> Cut the top panel so that it fits inside each mounting leg for the sofa. This will allow for easy removal when sofa is reattached.
> 
> ...


Looks great and exactly what I was planning on doing. Is this the link for the pressure tank? I have the same trailer and it is good to know this fits in that corner.

http://www.amazon.com/WaterWorker-HT-2B-Pressure-2-Gallon-Capacity/dp/B001AZL562/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1350658726&sr=8-5&keywords=accumulator+tank


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes Aussiefire that is the tank. Fits nice with 1/2" on top to spare after putting elbow on bottom.

Hmm....outdside access door. Put that on the list for next year! Thanks thefulminator.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The access door addition has been done before. See post #8 in the link below.

Under sofa access door installlation


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I did a almost identical access to that, under the sofa area, on our 2011--210RS. We can certainly can use that extra storage area. If dummies like me can make a simple easy access why can't the Gilligans at Keystone engineer it? Opps-- I guess I used Gilligan and Engineers in the same sentence!! M.V.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

MJV said:


> I did a almost identical access to that, under the sofa area, on our 2011--210RS. We can certainly can use that extra storage area. If dummies like me can make a simple easy access why can't the Gilligans at Keystone engineer it? Opps-- I guess I used Gilligan and Engineers in the same sentence!! M.V.


I am personally offended by you using Gilligan and Engineers in the same sentence.


----------

